# من هو المصمم ؟ (صور)



## arch_alshaye (25 نوفمبر 2006)

إن من أبدع تصميم مبنى ما يستحق بكل فخر بأن يكرم ... وأقل تكريم بأن يذكر أسمه عندما تعرض تصاميمه.
لا يخفى عليكم مدى أهمية معرفة المصمم وخصوصا للمعماريين ... وبذلك أحببت أن يكون هذا الموضوع تفاعلي بمشاركة الجميع بعرض صور للمشاريع المتميزة ومن قام بتصميمها. 

:63:​


----------



## arch_alshaye (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*برج المملكة - الرياض*










المصمم	مكتب دار الدراسات العمرانية بالتضامن مع مكتب اليربي بيكت Ellerbe Becket الأمريكي
الموقع	الرياض - السعودية
المساحة الكلية	000 300 ألف متر مربع
تاريخ الإنشاء	سنة 2001


----------



## arch_alshaye (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*برج العرب - دبي*









المصمم: دبليو أس . أتكنز وشركاه W.S. Atkins & Partners

الفكرة التصميمية:	السّيّد توماس ويلز رايت Mr. Thomas Wills Wright
الموقع: دبي ـ الإمارات

الوصف: أطول مبنى فندق في العالم .بمستوى خدمات فندقية 7 نجوم
الأسلوب المعماري:	التعبيرية الهيكلية structural expressionism
تاريخ الإنشاء:	سنة 1999


----------



## arch_alshaye (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*مبنى البلدية - لندن*










المبنى : مقرالبلدية
المصمم : نورمان فوستر 
الموقع : لندن - إنجلترا
التأريخ الإنشاء: سنة 2003


----------



## arch_alshaye (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*متحف جوجنهايم - أسبانيا*

















المبنى : متحف جوجنهايم
المصمم : فرانك جهري Frank Gehry




الموقع : بلباو - أسبانيا
التأريخ الإنشاء: سنة 1997


----------



## eng-eldeeb (8 ديسمبر 2006)

اكرمك اللة ونحمد اللة الذي خيرنا لنكون رسالته في الارض ونعمرها


----------



## arch_alshaye (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*برجي بتروناس - ماليزيا*

















المبنى : برجي بتروناس
المصمم : سيزر بيلي Cesar Pelli




الموقع : كوالا لمبور - ماليزيا
التأريخ الإنشاء: سنة 1998


----------



## هيثم محمد (8 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذه الصور


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (9 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع ممتاز ويستحق الرد وشكرا .. .


----------



## sail (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الصور جميلة و الفكرة طيبة جدا لانة من الضرورى ان يعرف من هو المصمم و هو عبارة حق من حقوقة و فى حالة عدم ذكر المصمم ربما يكون تعدى على ما يسمى ( الملكية الفكرية)


----------



## dolly_koke (9 ديسمبر 2006)

مشريع راهيبه جمده موت شكرا على المجهود..............


----------



## arch_alshaye (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*قصر الإمارات - الإمارات*

















المبنى : قصر الإمارات - فندق وقصر مؤتمرات
المصمم : ويمبرلي آليسـون تونغ و غوو *WATG* Wimberly Allison Tong and Goo 
المصمم الداخلي : كي واي آند اي KY&A من تايلند
الموقع : أبو ظبي - الأمارات العربية المتحدة
التأريخ الإنشاء: سنة 2005


----------



## جارة القمر (12 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

موضوع ممتاز وفكره جميله.. انا اقترح ان الجميع يشارك في واضع مباني مميزه..

شكرا اخ arch_alshaye 

تحياتي


----------



## arch_alshaye (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*برج دبي*









المبنى : برج دبي - متعدد الإستخدام
المصمم : سكيدمور، وينغس و ميريل SOM Skidmore, Owings & Merrill LLP 
الموقع : دبي - الأمارات العربية المتحدة
التأريخ الإنشاء: سنة 2008


----------



## faiqmohmed (17 ديسمبر 2006)

روعه واكثر من روعة


----------



## arch_alshaye (7 يناير 2007)

*مطار الملك خالد الدولي - الرياض*





























المبنى : مطار الملك خالد الدولي
المصمم : إتش أو كي + 4 إئتلاف HOK + 4 Consortium 
الموقع : الرياض - المملكة العربية السعودية
التأريخ الإنشاء: سنة 1983


----------



## arch_alshaye (19 يناير 2007)

*هل أنا المهتم الوحيد بتصميمات المعماريين في هذا المنتدى؟*



arch_alshaye قال:


> إن من أبدع تصميم مبنى ما يستحق بكل فخر بأن يكرم ... وأقل تكريم بأن يذكر أسمه عندما تعرض تصاميمه.
> لا يخفى عليكم مدى أهمية معرفة المصمم وخصوصا للمعماريين ... وبذلك أحببت أن يكون هذا الموضوع تفاعلي بمشاركة الجميع بعرض صور للمشاريع المتميزة ومن قام بتصميمها.
> 
> :63:​



:86: 


.....................:87: ...................​


----------



## maxim7313 (19 يناير 2007)

ماشاء الله هاي الصور ...تسلم ايديك


----------



## هيثم محمد (22 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذاه الصور الجميله


----------



## إقبال هندسة (13 مارس 2007)

مشروعات لا علاقة خاصة برج الصليبين العرب


----------



## هايا33 (14 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed2009 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## cshmsh (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الطيب


----------

